# Is it possible to make enough to retire doing Uber?



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

Yay or Nay ?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Yes, you can earn enough to retire, as long as you die by the next day.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

nay. Most drivers don't even pay into SS. What would you be retiring on? Just RS income? Yeah, no.


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

I feel like it wouldn’t be that hard. It’s like crab fishing. Gotta sink in endless high risk hours for a period of time and then you’re good to go.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

BallinBruha said:


> I feel like it wouldn’t be that hard. It’s like crab fishing.


The only crabs you can count on catching are the crabs left in your car seat by some filthy hooker who rode in your vehicle.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

BallinBruha said:


> I feel like it wouldn’t be that hard.


if you were single, no responsibilities and lived in your car during and after. OK, sure.


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> The only crabs you can count on catching are the crabs left in your car seat by some filthy hooker who rode in your vehicle.


There has to be some true grinders that are banking 20k + a year or more.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

BallinBruha said:


> There has to be some true grinders that are banking 20k + a year or more.


20K a year wouldn’t buy a meat grinder.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

BallinBruha said:


> that are banking 20k + a year or more.


MATH. You would need to live on that amount and save over 25%. Maybe, living in a car. And then retiring, living in a car. Maybe.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

BallinBruha said:


> Yay or Nay ?


Sure. If every PAX tips you in Bitcoin.


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

SHalester said:


> MATH. You would need to live on that amount and save over 25%. Maybe, living in a car. And then retiring, living in a car. Maybe.


I don’t really understand your math tbh. I feel like just doing UE with no promotions I could make 70-80k if I pushed it.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

BallinBruha said:


> I don’t really understand your math tbh. I feel like just doing UE with no promotions I could make 70-80k if I pushed it.


Markets are different, but I agree.

If I had the patience and cash in the bank to protect me from the loss of a disabled car, I would do it full time, too. It is good money, but you have to be cut from a certain cloth to deal with its own problems.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

BallinBruha said:


> I feel like just doing UE with no promotions I could make 70-80k if I pushed it.


You are quite funny. Like Yang says, It's math. How much will you net of that 80k? What are your expenses today? Will you work a gig 52 weeks a year for 40+ years? What do expect your expenses to be when you retire?

Like I said: living in your car now and then, maybe you could do it. 

Google can assist you; many retirement calculators out there.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> The only crabs you can count on catching are the crabs left in your car seat by some filthy hooker who rode in your vehicle.


I concur with this ****ilicious comment by the esteemed commander guber


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

F


----------



## I R ME (Mar 24, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yes, you can earn enough to retire, as long as you die by the next day.


 Being an ex-Uber driver. They will screw all drivers over as long as they can. Trip bonuses that they promise like 200.00 for 50 trips all BS. You can do 49 short trips, that amount to nothing. You will never get the last trip to complete your 50. Been there before, got my 49 short trips didn't amount to 140.00 and no tips. I was online 12 hours not 1 ping. LIARS 1 BELIEVERS 0. Uber makes more on our short trips. We make 2.37 but Uber makes 4.60. They don't pay for our car payment/lease, gas, rideshare insurance, maintenance on our cars. They run our cars to the ground for their scumbag passengers paying skateboard prices for limousine services. Such Entitled Scumbags who don't respect a safe ride home or where ever they are going. I had a drunk lady actually slammed my door so hard, it broke my door and knock my car out of alignment. I have a brand new car. Took it to the dealership cost me 1800.00 to replace the door and 250.00 for realignment. I contacted Uber. What a joke! They wanted receipts, which I provided. Nothing was reimbursed. Let the drunk-ass people get away with everything.


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

I R ME said:


> Being an ex-Uber driver. They will screw all drivers over as long as they can. Trip bonuses that they promise like 200.00 for 50 trips all BS. You can do 49 short trips, that amount to nothing. You will never get the last trip to complete your 50. Been there before, got my 49 short trips didn't amount to 140.00 and no tips. I was online 12 hours not 1 ping. LIARS 1 BELIEVERS 0. Uber makes more on our short trips. We make 2.37 but Uber makes 4.60. They don't pay for our car payment/lease, gas, rideshare insurance, maintenance on our cars. They run our cars to the ground for their scumbag passengers paying skateboard prices for limousine services. Such Entitled Scumbags who don't respect a safe ride home or where ever they are going. I had a drunk lady actually slammed my door so hard, it broke my door and knock my car out of alignment. I have a brand new car. Took it to the dealership cost me 1800.00 to replace the door and 250.00 for realignment. I contacted Uber. What a joke! They wanted receipts, which I provided. Nothing was reimbursed. Let the drunk-ass people get away with everything.



Oh here we go .... another guy who believes in throttling .... lmao .... what a joke

And it sounds like you had some bad luck. I’ve driven 150k miles on my car and had only routine maintenance. Maybe I’m lucky ?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

BallinBruha said:


> There has to be some true grinders that are banking 20k + a year or more.


Bank 20K a year and whats left to live on now?


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

oldfart said:


> Bank 20K a year and whats left to live on now?


I meant saving 20k +


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

No.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I think the way to retire on Uber income is to turn your uber business into a real business. Develop a customer base, buy several cars, hire drivers, advertise . Then sell it for a million bucks and retire


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

oldfart said:


> I think the way to retire on Uber income is to turn your uber business into a real business. Develop a customer base, buy several cars, hire drivers, advertise . Then sell it for a million bucks and retire


No


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

BallinBruha said:


> Maybe I’m lucky ?


Gonna take a lot more then “luck” to retire successfully on Uber earnings.


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> Gonna take a lot more then “luck” to retire successfully on Uber earnings.


If it’s so terrible for all of you ... why are you here? Seems like a waste of time.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

BallinBruha said:


> Yay or Nay ?


Yes with the great pension they give us Uber drivers you will be cruising the Bahamas every year


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

If the current climate would be the norm I could retire in 5 years. This will end eventually and return to the normal $35/hr


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

BallinBruha said:


> If it’s so terrible for all of you ... why are you here? Seems like a waste of time.


Terrible _for_ us???....
Wasting _our_ time???....
YOU’RE the one contemplating a retirement on Uber income!
 😂


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Well, I guess if currency you're in is able to buy more each year then maybe. 

Today's $10 buys $15 in 25 years from now then you might be set.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

BallinBruha said:


> Yay or Nay ?


If you were a CA driver and had the surge multiplier it would have been very doable.


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

I think w multiplier there was a decent shot at making a living and possibly saving some money. That little carrot/dream abruptly ended last month w removal of multiplier. Btw on another note PUA for everyone is ending very soon.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

No. As a second job I've done very well with uber only driving when it's worth it. The problem is that it varies so widely and is always changing. I might be able to get on a roll and make 6 or 8k for a couple of months and then the game will change. No way it's going to be stable for 10 or 20 years.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

*Is it possible to make enough to retire doing Uber?*

Sure. If you want to retire full time to a hospital bed from all of the health problems you will develop


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

*NO.*

Not for 99.99999999999635% of RS Drivers


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BallinBruha said:


> Yay or Nay ?


If you retire in Mexico


----------



## WontFlush (Apr 7, 2021)

BallinBruha said:


> Yay or Nay ?


yes


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> Terrible _for_ us???....
> Wasting _our_ time???....
> YOU’RE the one contemplating a retirement on Uber income!
> 😂


You are a troll bro. Do you even work for a RS company ?? What point do you serve on these forums?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WontFlush said:


> yes


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Pull off one of these 22000% (220x) gain on Uber and lay down $10k then you can retire.


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

AveragePerson said:


> Pull off one of these 22000% (220x) gain on Uber and lay down $10k then you can retire.
> 
> View attachment 596854


I’m looking at those 1/21/22 nok 7$ calls lol


----------



## WontFlush (Apr 7, 2021)

Honestly, I was barely scraping by making money on OnlyFans. Mostly doing videos of various insertions. Painful and paid like crap. I started uploading videos from my rides and I have a pretty legit passive income stream now


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> *Is it possible to make enough to retire doing Uber?*
> 
> Sure. If you want to retire full time to a hospital bed from all of the health problems you will develop


Don't be ridiculous. You won't be able to afford to be in the hospital.


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Sure. If every PAX tips you in Bitcoin.


What is "bitcoin"?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Live on yes....retire on..no


----------



## WontFlush (Apr 7, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> Live on yes....retire on..no


lol if Uber is your only job you are functionally retired


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

What makes you think Uber/Lyft will still be around 5 years from now?









Lyft Revenue and Usage Statistics (2022)


Launched three years after Uber, Lyft was originally a long-distance car-pooling business, launched by Logan Green and John Zimmer. While Zimride, named after the transportation culture in Zimbabwe (the co-founder's last name is a coincidence), was the largest app of its type, both co-founders...




www.businessofapps.com












Uber Revenue and Usage Statistics (2023)


Uber kickstarted the evolution of the taxi market in the early 2010s, when it launched an app which easily connected drivers with riders. In California where the app launched, ordering a cab was a nightmare, so much so that co-founder Garrett Camp had established his own fleet of black cabs to...




www.businessofapps.com


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

TECHNOLOGY COMPANY......


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

BallinBruha said:


> Yay or Nay ?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

BallinBruha said:


> I meant saving 20k +


....for how many years? Does that #20k pay for rent, food etc now? Must who rock at RS don't do it for 52 weeks in a row. Are you going to do it 52 weeks straight for decades?

What happens when you are deactivated?


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

SHalester said:


> ....for how many years? Does that #20k pay for rent, food etc now? Must who rock at RS don't do it for 52 weeks in a row. Are you going to do it 52 weeks straight for decades?
> 
> What happens when you are deactivated?




Good points ... sounds like I’m gonna have to go back to teaching... fml


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

BallinBruha said:


> Yay or Nay ?


No


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

BallinBruha said:


> Good points ... sounds like I’m gonna have to go back to teaching... fml


LOL, you better go back to learning first!


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> LOL, you better go back to learning first!


N1 troll !


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yes, you can earn enough to retire, as long as you die by the next day.


I was just gonna ask, “when you plan on dying”? Lol….


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

So the takeaways are that it would be possible if you worked 12 hour days everyday and lived in your car. Also would have to sustain on bread and water. I think if you did this for 4-5 years and toughed it out you could comfortably retire in Mexico.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

BallinBruha said:


> I think if you did this for 4-5 years and toughed it out you could comfortably retire in Mexico.


4-5 years? Wrong. Not even in 40 years. Nice dream having a zero skill job and retire from it in 4 or 5 years.


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

SHalester said:


> 4-5 years? Wrong. Not even in 40 years. Nice dream having a zero skill job and retire from it in 4 or 5 years.


I must be really missing something.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

BallinBruha said:


> I must be really missing something.


there are many retirement calculators available to you. Plus, just saying, you really need a real job vs a gig to even consider retirement at any age.


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

SHalester said:


> there are many retirement calculators available to you. Plus, just saying, you really need a real job vs a gig to even consider retirement at any age.


Lol what does that have to do w anything ?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

BallinBruha said:


> Lol what does that have to do w anything ?


I agree. You are missing something. Well, no, actually, missing a lot.

but keep playing, it's free.


----------

